# Does Lr4 Display Shutter Count?



## Azyiu (Apr 10, 2013)

I am a Canon user, and am curious to know if info like shutter count is displayed on Lr4 anywhere? Or, is there any FREE program that show shutter count?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 10, 2013)

Lightroom doesn't display shutter count, but there are various utilities available which may help. I have used EOSinfo in the past when selling my 40D and 5DII, worked fine. Doesn't support all Canon DSLRs though, but there are others out there as well....


----------



## clee01l (Apr 10, 2013)

You can upload your Canon CR2 file to this site for a report: 
http://shuttercounter.com/ 
Most online sites seem to not support Canon, but do support Nikon and Pentax and DNG Raw formats.  Shutter count is a sub structure under the EXIF Field called "Manufacturers Notes" So its precise position in the header is variable and at the whim of the Manufacturer.  Adobe does not parse this large EXIF field.

A Downloadable Windows executable can be found for PhotoMe http://www.photome.de/
EXIFtool is a CommandLine program that is available for mos OS platforms.  A Windows OS GUI wrapper is is available for Download here:http://freeweb.siol.net/hrastni3/


----------



## Stumbl (Apr 10, 2013)

appreciate those links , Mistah Cletus Deeeee Lee!!  ty


----------

